# Reviews on American Saddlery



## totallytackful

I have an older one, that I bought when I got my first horse. I didnt know anything about it fitting my horse, but it was nice, and a good price so I bought it. It ended up not fitting my horse, but I liked it so much, I thought I should keep it in case  Now, three horses later.. It Fits! so, I love mine! Anyone of my friends who has been in it loves it too!


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Newer ones are mid-grade, medium quality saddle. They are American made, but on the low-end of American made saddles. Personally, I'd rather go with an older used Circle Y, Textan, or Sulphur, OK Billy Cook over a new or newer American Saddlery saddle.


----------



## iridehorses

luvs2ride's advise is good. American saddle makes a higher end saddle but the quality still is mediocre. If that is the price range you need to be in and want a new saddle, look at the Dakota. I've got personal experience with them and they are a very well made saddle especially for the price.


----------



## onetoomany

I have found that they have funny bars and are hard to fit. I owned one for years and have had it fit one horse. I found a much nicer, older, used saddle for much less than I originally bought mine for. I'd say keep your eyes out for a used, higher quality saddle and skip the Circle A.


----------



## CountryJoe

American Saddles are not very comfy, medium quality materials, tooling is pressed and not hand done, but that is why they are so inexpensive.

I got a Southern Trails Saddle a while back, love it and you can have things modified to your taste without spending a fortune. Very comfy too. They have an inexpensive version and also have mid-range and the more expensive version with hand carved tooling, but you have to talk to a real person, there is nor automated checkout, so you know what you are getting up front.

CJ


----------



## Appyt

I have seen nice ones and very cheaply made ones. It's easy to see the difference. Thickness of leather for one thing. My DIL has one of the nicer ones and it fits her mare fine. She has never said it is uncomfortable to ride in either and since she has a tailbone problem that's saying something. For the money I like the higher end ones. Really it depends on what you want. Any used good brand saddle will be less costly than it's new brother.


----------



## totallytackful

See I totally disagree with all of these posts. I love mine, however It is old. It is in amazing shape, and the seat is hard as a rock! Many people look at it and say it doesnt look comfy, then they ride in it, and dont want to get down  Maybe mine of one in a mill, but who knows! See if you can try out other peoples saddles before you make your choice, Then you will see what you like.


----------



## Kentucky

I have a Circle A cutting saddle and I like it. i think it is a mid grade saddle, but I have not been on many other saddles.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl

I have a barrel saddle. I like it okay I do not ride it all the time, but not becasue its uncomfy. Its fit a few horses. I would say its mid grade upper. If it fits you and your horse and it looks sturdy so to speak go with it. You can always resale it.


----------



## goodhrs

I have a hard to fit quarter horse that after 9 different saddles, circle y's, James Taylor, Billy Cook, Crates & etc, this was the only saddle that fit her. I love my little Circle A and it's comfy for me and her both. You'll have to pry it out of my dying hands to get it away from me.


----------



## bubba13

I do like the old Circle A's but won't touch the new Americans. Lightweight, overpriced junk. You can do much better for the price.


----------



## iridehorses

There is still one series of American that is made very well, that is the Mastercraft series. I had one a couple of years ago (the Top Hand model) and it was really well made but it was 16" and I needed 17".


----------



## Saddlebag

I had their leather/cordura and it's doing well. For the life of me I couldn't see any difference between it and the Big Horn as far as quality goes. AS took over BH.CountryJoe mentioned the tooling is pressed. Unless one is paying about $3500 for a saddle they are all machine stamped.


----------



## bubba13

^ That's not true. I have a handful of saddles ranging from $600 to $2000, and I know for a fact that every one of them is hand tooled.


----------



## iridehorses

Saddlebag said:


> Unless one is paying about $3500 for a saddle they are all machine stamped.


Incorrect. My saddle was just below $2,000 and it was totally hand done. I designed it so I know.


----------

